# Broner-Escobedo RBR



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

On BoxNation right now. 

Unbeaten prospect Omar Figueroa got nailed at the end of the first round.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Did Figueroa lose a bet?


Edit: Not Figueroa.. the other guy. My bad.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

In, is this pink haired dude the unbeaten fella?


EDIT: Nope, he's the normal looking chap.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Guy in the pink really is a let down. Was expecting something with that look


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wonder what broner's weighed in tonight at?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Wonder what broner's weighed in tonight at?


148-150?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

GazOC said:


> 148-150?


What's the point in weight divisions in boxing


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Shattered


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

LHL said:


> What's the point in weight divisions in boxing


To me the system is what it is. Its far from perfect but the smaller guys at the weight need to be smarter and drop down a weight division or 2 and be big at THAT weight. "Play the Game" basically.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> 148-150?


So its going to be a 135 pounder vs a light-middleweight tonight then? Fucking hell, some Chavez jr shit right there :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Is the broner fight still on tonight then? I thought it was off?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> So its going to be a 135 pounder vs a light-middleweight tonight then? Fucking hell, some Chavez jr shit right there :lol:


I reckon we're going to see a small light welterweight against a large welterweight!:hey


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Escobedo :bbb


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Is the broner fight still on tonight then? I thought it was off?


Still on, they doubled Escobedos purse.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Is Figueroa fighting Dominic Salcido(have no sound at the moment)?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Got to go to a bbq at 11 tomorrow, going to be knackered


Pabby said:


> Is Figueroa fighting Dominic Salcido(have no sound at the moment)?


Yep


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

It is aye Pab.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, I had an idea from the hair.:lol:

I seem to remember him being somewhat touted before Escobedo stopped him a couple of years ago.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Still on, they doubled Escobedos purse.


Damn, I look like a chump now. Told my mate it was off when he asked me earlier.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I reckon we're going to see a small light welterweight against a large welterweight!:hey


We'll see :bart


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Damn, I look like a chump now. Told my mate it was off when he asked me earlier.


:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

400,000 is a huge purse for a fighter like Escobedo. I dont blame him for taking this fight after all because its got to be over double any of his previous purses.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Damn, I look like a chump now. Told my mate it was off when he asked me earlier.


Lunny taking potential fans away from the sport.:-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Lunny taking potential fans away from the sport.:-(


Or Broner..


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> 400,000 is a huge purse for a fighter like Escobedo. I dont blame him for taking this fight after all because its got to be over double any of his previous purses.


I agree, I know people are saying Escobedo should fuck the fight off, sue Broner etc but Escobedo needs to do what best for Escobedo, not whats best for boxing.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Is Thruman-Lora on next?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> Or Broner..


Nah, Lunny is definitely the main culprit here. He's ruined boxing tonight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Nah, Lunny is definitely the main culprit here. He's ruined boxing tonight.


:lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

400 is a huge number for a fighter at that weight. Escobedo would of been mental to turn that down wouldn't get near that sort of number again.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Who is this guy presenting and why cannot he pronounce either fighters name?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Escobedo was being relatively well-backed by Golden Boy back in the day if I remember rightly, ever since it's become clear that he isn't particularly great he's been utilised as an ''opponent''. Can't blame him for looking to take what will likely be his only chance at this kind of money really.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck off Theophane


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Escobedo was being relatively well-backed by Golden Boy back in the day if I remember rightly, ever since it's become clear that he isn't particularly great he's been utilised as an ''opponent''. Can't blame him for looking to take what will likely be his only chance at this kind of money really.


I remember when Escobedo was on fight night round three, I had heard of him before I had even begun watching boxing hardcore :yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Theophane's alright.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I remember when Escobedo was on fight night round three, I had heard of him before I had even begun watching boxing hardcore :yep


:lol:

I remember he used to have really quick handspeed stats but he had the ''punching type'' that dictated he was slow. Utterly pointless really. Used to routinely batter him with fighters who were actually quick.:yep


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

Please send in your RBR scores in here and i will add to my fightscorecollector blog http://fightscorecollector.blogspot.com

Personally i think this will be one way traffic for Broner although last weeks Khan result shows that you never know what can happen with 1 punch.

Prediction...Broner KO 5

cheers


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol:
> 
> I remember he used to have really quick handspeed stats but he had the ''punching type'' that dictated he was slow. Utterly pointless really. Used to routinely batter him with fighters who were actually quick.:yep


Every other punching style except for fast=shit.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Thurman.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Thurman catches Lora and sends him against the ropes so Lora responds by grinning and jumping straight back at him as they both go into 'beast' mode.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol:

Did either of them actually land anything in that sequence?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol:
> 
> Did either of them actually land anything in that sequence?


:lol: Not really.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Is Lora on coke or something?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Thurman ought to hurt him soon.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Thurman looks like the next Danny Jacobs.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The HBO team trying to claim that Lora is better than Madiana? :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> The HBO team trying to claim that Lora is better than Madiana? :lol:


:lol: What the hell?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Lunny taking potential fans away from the sport.:-(


:lol: I'm the one who made him a fan in the first place!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Thurman looks like the next Danny Jacobs.


Scrub that. He's nowhere near as good as Jacobs.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Toe said:


> :lol: What the hell?


They're basically saying that Madiana probably couldn't stand up to the punches that Lora has took, and that he couldnt punch harder than Lora at 147 given that all of Madiana's big knockouts came at 140. Make what you will of that :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Scrub that. He's nowhere near as good as Jacobs.


:lol:

Yeah.. I'm gonna take back my 'WAR Thurman'.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> They're basically saying that Madiana probably couldn't stand up to the punches that Lora has took, and that he couldnt punch harder than Lora at 147 given that all of Madiana's big knockouts came at 140. Make what you will of that :good


:-(

The commentary we're getting on boxnation isn't much better/worse. Dave Bontempo just tried to convince us that it's a "really rare thing" for a fighter to be controlling a fight on the back foot.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Thurman calling out Floyd at the end.

If I was Mayweather I'd be half tempted to line all these guys up (Mundine, Thurman, Guerrero, Khan etc) and fight them one day after the other.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Toe said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah.. I'm gonna take back my 'WAR Thurman'.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl This guy's hilarious.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"Was wondering what Keith Thurman was doing on HBO, then he thanked Al Haymon... " :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Why does Sam Watson and his kids get so much hate? They're fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Come on Vincente!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve "then I was in Anaheim California...." Lillis.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow Broner is such a G:blood


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I would love to see Broner getting sparked, the cheating git- but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn Broner is a cunt. Everything about him just screams ******!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

STOP COMBING HIS HAIR YOU FUCKING STRANGE MAN!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> STOP COMBING HIS HAIR YOU FUCKING STRANGE MAN!!!


:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bang at the bell?? What a crap tagline


(I am going to complain about everything tonight, i'm mad as hell)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I just had a vision that Escobedo just twats him straight away with an overhand right..


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> STOP COMBING HIS HAIR YOU FUCKING STRANGE MAN!!!


:lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> We'll see :bart


142-147....


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

10-8 Escobado


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

10-8 Escobedo

Broner loses points for being a prick.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> 142-147....


And no, I don't believe it either!!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

153 1/2...wtf?

Cunt that he is.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> 142-147....


:clap:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 to Broner

What a hero. Fuck the haters.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

XPERT SCORING ROE :smoke


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol:

Broner's swag is irresistible, y'all can't handle it.

Jab & Bark. AARF ARF AAARRRFFF


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

'Jab & Bark' :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Jab and Bark 

lol brilliant

EDIT: 20-16 Escobado


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Closer round


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol:
> 
> Broner's swag is irresistible, y'all can't handle it.
> 
> Jab & Bark. AARF ARF AAARRRFFF


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

20-17 Escobedo.

That was a closer round but Escobedo landed the cleaner work. Broner's fists were clearly hurt there as Vicente's excellent head movement walked him on to punishment. One of his movements landed bang on the knuckles of Broner.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Broner is an enemy of swag


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

"God that guy sounds so gay" The wife on Jones Jr


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> "God that guy sounds so gay" The wife on Jones Jr


:lol:

30-26 VE btw.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

AARF ARF AAARRRFFF

Jab & Bark baby, ain't no thang.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Broner has 4 kids already? 


Fantastic, in 20 years he'll be a punchy middleweight fighting bums for a paycheck, then we will have the last laugh at this ******.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

"Pressure breaks pipes" Jones Jr


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Vincente is effectively using the scoring parts of his body to stop Broners shots. 

Fuck,it's over.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Broner has 4 kids already?
> 
> Fantastic, in 20 years he'll be a punchy middleweight fighting bums for a paycheck, then we will have the last laugh at this ******.


Really like sound of that


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't wait for the interview..


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

No one can leave until the interview lads.

The wife has decided Jones Jr sounds like a queer Samuel L Jackson.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

That's the check hook baby, Broner representing for CHB.

ABCDEF-BRONER-HIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Is that Broner's boo in the background? :lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

His wife looks a bit haggard.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

In all seriousness though it still makes me laugh when people that think Ricky Burns would beat this guy. Just my opinions of course


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

What a massive cunt. Kinda funny though :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

:lol: what a dick


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

AHHahahahhahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahahhahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahaaaaaaaaaa 

What a fucking legend. I'm actually crying here.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Pabby hahaha


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

omg he's gonna propose


what a little ******


you aint got swag mate


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> His wife looks a bit haggard.


Okay I was looking at the wrong chick. His girlfriend is banging.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

He certainly has the skills to be great at any weight he decides not to train for.

Fucking drama queen.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

JMM you can get it next! lol


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl "Can you brush my hair?"

Was pretty obvious he wasn't gonna ask her to marry him after a while thoughl


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

oh no what he done was actually 100x worse than proposing, that was one of the least funny things i've ever seen


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

'It really don't matter'

hbahahahhaaha I love Broner. Broner's antics>>>>>>>


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I do rate Broner but please get Marquez in with this guy next :deal


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Burns beats Broner, this is a fact


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Guys, it really don't matter. 

Don't matter doe. The boy cuts up like scissors.

ABCDEF-BRONER-HIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

DeMarco? Ricky Burns? Marquez? It really don't matter.

ABCDEF-Broner-HIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> DeMarco? Ricky Burns? Marquez? It really don't matter.
> 
> ABCDEF-Broner-HIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ


It really don't matter if they're Mexi-CAN, Ameri-CAN, Domini-CAN, or Puerto Ri-CAN, because anybody CAN GET IT.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> It really don't matter if they're Mexi-CAN, Ameri-CAN, Domini-CAN, or Puerto Ri-CAN, because anybody CAN GET IT.


:deal


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Marquez would beat Broner unless hes gone seriously downhill in recent months. It would be an interesting fight though.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ain't no can in Scottish mother fuckers


Slick Rick coming for you Broner


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Burns beats Broner, this is a fact


The only fact on Burns v Broner is that Ricky ducked him.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> The only fact on Burns v Broner is that Ricky ducked him.


The only response this shit desrves is 


Laughing Bruno said:


> heh heh heh


Burns would brutally and savagely Unanimous decision Broner, Broner's fat ass would be eating jabs like they were twinkies


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> The only response this shit desrves is
> 
> Burns would brutally and savagely Unanimous decision Broner, Broner's fat ass would be eating jabs like they were twinkies


Broner is officially at lightweight now. Expect Ricky to be at 140 after Mitchell fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Toe said:


> In all seriousness though it still makes me laugh when people that think Ricky Burns would beat this guy. Just my opinions of course


I think Burns does beat him, if they ever fight, outside of physical gifts he hasn't shown me anything special.



Mr.Gilfoid said:


> The only fact on Burns v Broner is that Ricky ducked him.


True.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched the fight. Broner's a talented fighter but is a bitch-made punk, I cant wait until he fights someone of similar size who will push his shit it.

I was a fan but not anymore. Massive respect for Escobedo, hope he gets a proper title shot soon.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched the fight, Broner looked good but he still hasn't convinced me he is as special as anyone has made him out to be yet. Felt a bit sorry for Escobego at the end though, emotional speech, hope he drained every penny he could out of them and does well in the future.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: @ Burns beating Broner.

Broner a G.

ABCDEF-Broner-HIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Burns would have beaten Broner back when it was meant to happen.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Burns would have beaten Broner back when it was meant to happen.


Then why did his people pull him out and pass up the chance to be on HBO?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Then why did his people pull him out and pass up the chance to be on HBO?


Made more sense for Frankie to keep him at home.

Also, I do believe that the weight was an issue.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Then why did his people pull him out and pass up the chance to be on HBO?


I think the story from Billy is that they didn't want to go into a really dangerous fight with Broner at 130 as Ricky was struggling with the weight, but they were more than happy to take on a run of shite opponents until Broner came along as mandatory. I'm sure Billy has said he would love Burns to fight Broner at LW.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Like Burns would get the nod over Broner in the US anyways.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Made more sense for Frankie to keep him at home.
> 
> Also, I do believe that the weight was an issue.


Yeah fighting on HBO is pretty senseless. You usually hear about guys who are struggling and know they're going to move up. Ricky always said he had no trouble making weight. Strange eh?

There are more twists in this tale coming up I think...

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2012/07/broner-zeroes-in-on-burns-v-mitchell.html


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I think the story from Billy is that they didn't want to go into a really dangerous fight with Broner at 130 as Ricky was struggling with the weight, but they were more than happy to take on a run of shite opponents until Broner came along as mandatory. I'm sure Billy has said he would love Burns to fight Broner at LW.


Well they agreed to it initially. Did they forget about the weight problems when they done that? I'm hoping they get it on now at lightweight and to be fair Ricky should be getting a bigger purse now too. Financially maybe it was the right call but I just hate it when guys back out of fights they say they want.


----------

